# Taking the plunge



## Digital Matt (Aug 15, 2004)

I bid on a Beseler 23C III Dichro Colorhead Enlarger today. 

I know absolutely nothing about darkrooms, but I plan to jump in with both feet.  I have a space in my mom's basement to set it up, with a sink nearby.

Hopefully I will win this auction.

I seemed to remember someone saying they had this enlarger, or another Beseler, and they are good.  I hope I'm remembering correctly 

ps.  I may have to change my name to Film Matt after this


----------



## oriecat (Aug 15, 2004)

Man, that's a nice load of stuff!!  Good luck, Matt!!

Yeah, I think most all Beselers are good.


----------



## terri (Aug 15, 2004)

This is the exact enlarger I've been working on.   I thought it was fab, very user friendly.   This *is *a nice load of stuff in this lot, especially for this price!   If I was working I would have to outbid you  :twisted:    I'm kidding; I think the hubby is dead set on a Chromega and I'd never deliberately get into a bidding war with one of my peeps here.     

Looks like it ends soon; hopefully it will be yours!!


----------



## havoc (Aug 15, 2004)

That is a very good setup. If it did 4x5 as well i would be all over it right now LOL.


----------



## Digital Matt (Aug 15, 2004)

Too bad I lost the auction   It went for $504.  My max bid was $400.  Oh well.  Had I been home, I might have outbid the guy, but I was gone.  I'm looking at other auctions right now.


----------



## terri (Aug 16, 2004)

Digital Matt said:
			
		

> Too bad I lost the auction   It went for $504.  My max bid was $400.  Oh well.  Had I been home, I might have outbid the guy, but I was gone.  I'm looking at other auctions right now.



I'm sorry....that was a sweet deal.    :cry:   Don't sweat it too badly, I see a new Beseler aution over there every few days.   Just make sure what you're looking at is in as good repair as this one appeared to be.   If you have $400 to play around with you'll get it eventually, although maybe not including the other load of goodies.


----------



## Digital Matt (Aug 16, 2004)

I have more money.  I just wasn't home at the end of the auction   I'll get one.  After researching the prices of all the different components, I can see that it's still a huge deal to spend $600 even, for all that stuff.


----------



## Digital Matt (Aug 16, 2004)

Update:  I won this auction.


----------



## Youngun (Aug 16, 2004)

congrats!


----------



## terri (Aug 16, 2004)

Boy, you make your mind up and it happens, eh?       Congrats!  Looks like you got a couple of nice lenses here, too.


----------



## oriecat (Aug 16, 2004)

Good one!  And at less than half the price of the other one! :thumbsup:


----------



## ksmattfish (Aug 16, 2004)

Digital Matt said:
			
		

> Update:  I won this auction.



I have this enlarger.  It's a good one, and you got a great price with the Rodenstock lens and timer.


----------



## Digital Matt (Aug 16, 2004)

ksmattfish said:
			
		

> Digital Matt said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Good to hear.  It seemed like a really good deal to me.  I'm very excited 

Thanks everyone.  Keep your eyes peeled in this forum, because I'm sure I'll have questions.


----------



## oriecat (Aug 17, 2004)

Looking forward to it, Analog Matt!


----------



## terri (Aug 17, 2004)

oriecat said:
			
		

> Looking forward to it, Analog Matt!



 :LOL:   Yeah, you're gonna have everyone confused now, film-boy.        I'm really tickled you're doing all this.   I think it's great.


----------



## Digital Matt (Aug 24, 2004)

I got my stuff!  It came yesterday while I was at work.  I only had time to open the package and make sure it was all there.  I can't wait.  There's still more I need to buy.  I only have an enlarger and lenses, a safe light, and a timer.  I'm going to buy a book I think.  Any recommendations?


----------



## ksmattfish (Aug 24, 2004)

Henry Horenstein's

Black and White Photography
Beyond Basic Photography

Best books for beginners (and not-so-beginners, IMHO)


----------



## Digital Matt (Aug 24, 2004)

Thanks Matt.  Do those books describe darkroom processes, and list all the equipment necessary?

I know nothing, literally


----------



## ksmattfish (Aug 24, 2004)

They pretty much cover everything you need to know.  After you've read Henry Horenstein try out Ansel Adams.

The Camera
The Negative
The Print

These three books were written a long time ago (although constantly updated), and there have been some very good books and and photogs since Adams' heyday, but they are still sort of a holy bible for the BW photographer/darkroom.


----------



## Digital Matt (Aug 24, 2004)

Cool thanks Matt.  I have The Negative already, although I haven't had a chance to read it.


----------



## vonnagy (Aug 25, 2004)

Matt, I am jealous - i have been looking at getting an enlarger here for the last couple of weeks (even ksmatt's been helpin' me from abroad). *sigh* keep us up to date with darkroom experiences - I can't wait til i get to go 'analog' myself!


----------



## Digital Matt (Aug 25, 2004)

Will do Vonnagy.  I'm pretty excited myself.  I still have some more things to do, as well as some slight construction in the basement to get everything ready.  I have an old shower in my basement that's not being used, and I'm trying to find a way to use it.  It's already pretty light tight.

After I get those books I'll be on my way.


----------



## terri (Aug 25, 2004)

Digital Matt said:
			
		

> Will do Vonnagy.  I'm pretty excited myself.  I still have some more things to do, as well as some slight construction in the basement to get everything ready.  I have an old shower in my basement that's not being used, and I'm trying to find a way to use it.  It's already pretty light tight.
> 
> After I get those books I'll be on my way.



Keep the shower, install a toilet, drag in your bed and just move in.   You won't want to come out much after you get the rest of your stuff set up, so you may as well make it convenient.   We'll toss down some food occasionally.


----------



## Digital Matt (Aug 25, 2004)

terri said:
			
		

> Keep the shower, install a toilet, drag in your bed and just move in.   You won't want to come out much after you get the rest of your stuff set up, so you may as well make it convenient.   We'll toss down some food occasionally.




Haha, you know me too well already.  

I already spend every available moment either behind the viewfinder or in front of the computer.


----------



## terri (Aug 25, 2004)

> Haha, you know me too well already.



An educated guess, sweetie....we're all afflicted with the same disease.


----------

